# Most FOOL PROOF Plastisol Transfers?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have NUMEROUS 1 color t-shirt designs I would like to offer as a print to order type deal. I think plasitol transfers would be my best option because of the quality look. Most of my designs will be white Ink on dark shirts. I believe I have read where people have had problems with this combo more then any. Is this true? Can anyone recommend a company that produce transfers that have minimal problems? I appreciate any advice. Thank you!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

If you do cold peel you'll find they are pretty simple to use and give a more opaque look for dark shirts. I use First Edition.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had no issues with hot peel white transfers from F&M. Having a quality press will reduce many transfer problems.


----------

